

Ask HN: Catalogue of business models - adsyoung

Hey guys,<p>I was thinking the other day that I would love to read a book that was essentially a catalogue of all known business models (not just web startups) with examples and discussion.<p>I was reminded again by this post on the web startup business model wiki: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=648223<p>Does anyone have a recommendation along these lines?<p>Cheers
======
gasull
I just started a community wiki with the same idea but inverted; it's a
catalog of known successful startups and their business models:
<http://bizmodels.wikidot.com/>

So it starts with the examples instead of starting with the business models.
Maybe a catalog as you wish could be accomplished tagging the corresponding
startup wiki pages with "ad-supported", "freemium", "license software", etc.,
and then navigating each tag to find examples.

Feel free to modify the wiki to enter wiki pages for business models
themselves.

------
gyred
Author of this blog has just published a book on business models:

<http://business-model-design.blogspot.com/>

